# apt-get ne reconnait pas mes sources



## theweep (5 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
j'ai installé fink et donc apt-get et dpkg, mais le fonctionnement de fink ne me convient pas, compiler c'est long, j'aimerai donc utiliser apt-get, je m'en vais éditer mon fichier sources.list (j'ai ajouté les depots d'ubuntu) puis un petit pat-get update, mais il n'arrive pas a trouver les sources (error 404) il vs voir dans les mauvais répertoires.
avez vous une idée de comment régler ça ?


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2011)

Je ne saisis pas trop : tu utilises _apt-get_ pour récupérer des paquetages Ubuntu et les installer sur Mac OS X ?


----------



## theweep (6 Octobre 2011)

Pas encore, mais c'est ce que je veut faire


----------



## edd72 (6 Octobre 2011)

Donc ça ne fonctionnera pas 

Ces binaires ont été compilés pour un noyau Linux (x86), ils ne sont pas utilisables avec un noyau Darwin. D'où l'intérêt de la recompilation.


----------



## theweep (6 Octobre 2011)

C'est tellement long, une recompilation ... bon je m'en doutais mais au cas ou ...
Du coup je vais utiliser un vm. a moins que vous ayez des solutions alternatives ?


----------

